# EET SE Class?



## Civil Dawg (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone taken the EET SE Class and have any feedback or heard anything about it. I just recently went to California and took the PE and just found out I passed the PE Civil/Structural as well as seismic/surveying exams. I'll be looking to take the SE in a year or two and am wanting to start getting a game plan together. I had never heard of EET until recently people have been singing their praises for the PE classes.

For the PE, I self-studied except I did the Hiner on-demand webinars for the seismic exam and found myself losing concentration very easily while watching the webinars. Other than that, the only webinars I've ever done were for work and again I found myself losing concentration easily. For the people here who have taken the SE, did you do any online class and if so, would you recommend it? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## captain zumo (Jun 1, 2015)

I thought the Hiner book was a must have. I didn't take the course... I just reviewed it.


----------



## Civil Dawg (Jun 1, 2015)

captain zumo said:


> I thought the Hiner book was a must have. I didn't take the course... I just reviewed it.




Is that for the SE or CA Seismic Exam?


----------



## sellahilan (Jun 16, 2015)

it is CA Seismic exam....It will cover all seismic analysis part...still have to study for design part for SE


----------



## Civil Dawg (Jun 17, 2015)

Ah cool well maybe having to take the CA Seismic exam will pay off for me as I'm familiar with that already. For the design part I've read the SEAOC design manuals are a good study tool, correct? Would you recommend all 5 SEAOC versions?


----------



## captain zumo (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree the Hiner book was great. Especially if don't do a lot of work with seismic. There are literally hundreds of short problems that drill it into your head... its great. The SEAOC books were good too. I got three of them and I don't regret it.


----------



## sellahilan (Jun 17, 2015)

for design part.......SEAOC design manuals (Vol 1 to 5) great manuals). But, you have to buy them....

I found that following one is free download and very nice one.








2009 NEHRP Recommended Seismic Provisions: Design Examples
Link below.






https://www.fema.gov/media-library/assets/documents/30946


----------



## Civil Dawg (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the help. So for lateral I've got Hiner's workbook for analysis and then get SEAOC manuals for design. Then for vertical I'm going to study the SERM as I've heard this is sufficient for vertical as well as PCA notes &amp; AISC Design Guides. Anything else that is standard study material that I'm missing? Also, I will also obviously be familiar with the codes but I'm already pretty familiar with most of them.


----------



## sguru (May 6, 2016)

Has anybody taken EET SE class? I know its kinda early for fall exam but I am hoping to take a refresher course this time. I took both Vert and Lateral April session of exams and did alright, not sure if I will pass or not. I just want to change up my studying strategy for next session. If anybody can provide some information regarding that? I am looking for a course which has a lot of practice problems. One thing I learned after taking the exam in April is that its all about how many and how different kind of problems you solve.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 7, 2016)

First I've heard of it myself.


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (May 19, 2016)

sguru said:


> Has anybody taken EET SE class? I know its kinda early for fall exam but I am hoping to take a refresher course this time. I took both Vert and Lateral April session of exams and did alright, not sure if I will pass or not. I just want to change up my studying strategy for next session. If anybody can provide some information regarding that? I am looking for a course which has a lot of practice problems. One thing I learned after taking the exam in April is that its all about how many and how different kind of problems you solve.


EET's instructor for CA Seismic who teaches portions of SE Lateral is really good. You're more likely to get  a detailed response to your questions from EET than from SoPE / PPI / Kaplan. That said, their SE review courses are new. The lateral portion has now been there for about an year. I cannot say about their SE vertical though.


----------



## VTBridge (May 25, 2016)

Reading through the course overview, it seems to focus on bridge questions for the morning and afternoon, something I feel is important to make a course worth the money. I'll definitely consider it if I need to retake a course. 

I took the PPI course and it was lacking in that area base don the assumption that bridge engineers do not need any more review for the PM portion of the exam. I think the flaw in that logic has been communicated and future courses will work to incorporate more bridge specific material.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 26, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> I took the PPI course and it was lacking in that area base don the assumption that bridge engineers do not need any more review for the PM portion of the exam. I think the flaw in that logic has been communicated and future courses will work to incorporate more bridge specific material.


This is definitely a valid criticism of the PPI course. I'm working with PPI to address this and I know we're bringing on more instructors. There were a number of good suggestions of how to address this that we got in the feedback so I'm sure we'll find some solution or compromise.

Either way, if PPI doesn't provide a bridge focus to their course then it would be good to find out if one of the review course providers has a bridge focused course. Though, from a financial standpoint, it's definitely the smaller market of the SE examinees, so I can see why most review course providers seem to focus on the building SE examinees.


----------



## Mangano (May 26, 2016)

captain zumo said:


> I thought the Hiner book was a must have. I didn't take the course... I just reviewed it.


Having read and used both, I found the Ibrahim/Malek Fundamentals of Seismic to be the superior reference.


----------

